# Live video of Die Walküre from Bayreuth



## violadamore2

This is the link where for about $20 USA, you can watch and listen to Saturday's Aug 21 performance of Die Walküre from Bayreuth.

You can watch as often as you like, stopping, starting, fast forward and reverse, very flexible.
The last date to watch is September 5.

I love the acoustic as it sounds in recordings: I've never been there myself.

The cast is terrific, no Wagner barking in this performance. It's a traditional staging for the most part. It has some intrusive anachronisims but they're small and are quickly glossed over.

Sigmund backs on to Wotan's spear rather than getting stabbed from the front by Hundig, that symbolically could be acceptable as that's what Wotan does verbally, even though that's not what Wagner asked for.

It has some clever ways around the nearly impossible original stage directions.
Hundig's men enter wearing jackal heads, which seems appropriate since Hundig and his men have been out hunting.

Act II has Fricka entering with an escort of two men wearing dark headdresses resembling rams horns that is entirely in keeping with Wagner's directions.

Act III has the Walküre warriors strutting around the scene of a battle wherein they touch with their spears shrouded figures who come to live and walk off to Walhalla supposedly.

Then there are the modern icons that spoil it for me, though as I said they're quickly dispossed of:

Act I-- a collection of tourists taking shelter from the storm just prior to Segmund's entrance.

Act II-- a man using a computer, riding off on his bicycle, and getting mugged by vandals.

Act III-- plexiglass shields for the Die Walküre. No visuals of horses. Perhaps that's good.

https://live.bfmedien.de/live.html?logout=1&


----------



## samcrime786

*live video*

hi,it would be a great pleasure if get to watch the live video ofdie walkure from bayureth.would really appreciate your help.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## violadamore2

Samcrime,

I get the digesst version of this blog just once a week or would have replied earlier.

Today is the last day for the Bayreuth online Walkurie.


----------

